# Patina Formulas For Brass, Copper Etc.



## johan (15/4/14)

Came across this website, thought some of you might find it interesting: http://www.sciencecompany.com/Patina-Formulas-for-Brass-Bronze-and-Copper-W160.aspx

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------

